# State and Local Codes Online



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone else have a link to there State and Local Codes?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Good idea Ron. I have added a VA link to my signiture. Maybe if we all did that we could get an idea of what each other has to put up with in their area.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Done!*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

They purposly don't publish the IPC or UPC on line because then no one would shell out the hundred bucks for the book. I have them both on CD.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

It just became available online.

http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/arkansas2006/plumbing/ar.plumbing_frameset.html


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

That' pretty cool. How do you suppose they got around the copywright thing? Maybe because they call it the Arkansas plumbing code, based on the IPC. I'll be really supprised it the IPC publishers don't go after them. It says you can only read the files but if you have Adobe acrobat they can be downloaded and changed.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

That is on the ICC website. They own the copyrights. Prior to the 2003 change, we were under a unique code written by and published by the State of Arkansas but based on the National Plumbing Code. For some reason they saw fit to accept an adapted IPC. 

I'm still not sure why. The cost of the books went up. The availability of the books went down. The understanding of the code by most plumbers went to hell in a hand basket for a short time as well. We were told to keep doing what we have been doing and they would bring the major changes to our attention as needed. 


It was a bit bumpy but now we're swapped over and the biggest change is the size of the book and the cost to plumbers. Oh, and many of the details were moved from the plumbing code to the Fire Code and the Mechanical Code books (such as ventilation for toilet compartments and structure for passing plumbing) Drilling and notching, etc)).


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

consider yourself lucky. We are under 2 codes. The IPC and the Residential Plumbing Code.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> consider yourself lucky. We are under 2 codes. The IPC and the Residential Plumbing Code.


I'd love to deal with just two. Here we have cities that use IL state code, then Chicago has it's own code, and most of the suburbs of Chicago use Chicago code, and specify the year code being used and any revisions. A few years ago we did two houses in the suburbs, one across the street from the other, the south side of the street was one town, and the north side another. One used 1990 Chicago Code, so no PVC waste and vent, the other used 1994 Chicago code, so PVC waste and vent was allowed.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll one up ya. I live in S. Maine, UPC. Work in NH and Mass. IPC, residential plumbing code and finally Mass Code. They all just kind of merge together in my brain like chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, technically we're under three codes if you will. The state code, the city code, which is more restrictive in some small areas, and the waste water folks in the city. They have ammended such that we have to use ductile more often and can't use PVC on sewers except under very certain and highly expensive circumstances (set on 12" of sand, sch 80 pipe with sch 40 fittings, covered in 30" of sand before tailings can go back in the hole, etc).

I feel for you folks that must deal with multiple AHJs and codes. We deal with about 6-8 max, and there are some quirks with each, but nothing as major as a completely separate code. Just more restrictive ones.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We only have to know and follow the one code :yes:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I'll one up ya. I live in S. Maine, UPC. Work in NH and Mass. IPC, residential plumbing code and finally Mass Code. They all just kind of merge together in my brain like chicken noodle soup.


*Just one sec....wasn't NH under BOCA not too long ago?*

*I can just imagine what your desk looks like, and the surrounding book shelves.*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Grumpy, it seems like only yesterday to me, but it's been twenty odd years now. Time flies when you're up to your armpits in poo:thumbup:


----------



## "DAPlumber" 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone use Wi state plumbing code? At least we're governed by 1 code. Municipalities can amend the code to there area if they feel it is required, but for the most part you don't run in to that for basic plumbing. When installing water main's and sewers is where city's start making there rule's.

Hello nhmaster, good to hear from you.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sure Connecticut uses the Wisconsin plumbing code:jester:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Good god...it's like a cancer spreading through the plumbing forums out of Wisconsin.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

rep'n FL


----------

